# how much kibble? - 11wks (approx) & 9kg (19.8 lbs)



## smason (Dec 23, 2008)

how much should a 11wk/9kg puppy be eating each day? I have heard 10% of the dogs weight for RAW, but what about for kibble?

Currently we are feeding her about 2.5 cups of kibble a day and usually a chunk of raw meat in one of those meals. Her poop is great and solid, and regular. She is active, very active. 

whats the norm for feeding?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Do you know how many calories are in those 2.5 cups of kibble? Kibbles can vary quite a bit, so without knowing what kind of kibble you're feeding it's impossible to say - one brand may be around 300 kcals per cup and another nearly 600, with many others somewhere in between.

Also, her condition is a much better indicator of whether or not she's eating the right amount of food than the number of cups she gets per day.


----------



## smason (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: how much kibble? - 11wks (approx) & 9kg (19.8*

We are feeding, Royal Canin "Club Croc". The bag is not in english, so I am trying to find out online. The selection of foods available to us in this part of the world are not the best. We started feeding raw but its just way too expensive here.


I just found this online for this Royal Canin "Club Croc" food:

Composition:
Cereals, meat and animal by-products, oils and fats, vegetable by-products, vegetable protein extracts, yeast, fish and fish by-products


Feeding amount per animal in g / day according to the manufacturer: 

Weight of the dog / normally active dog	/ Active Dog
5 kg 100 110
7 kg 130 140
10 kg 165 185
15 kg 225 250
20 kg 275 305
25 kg 325 360
30 kg 370 410
35 kg 415 460
40 kg 455 505
50 kg 535 595
60 kg 615 680


Analysis 

Crude protein 25.0%
Crude fat 12.0%
Crude fiber 2.8%
Crude ash 6.5%
Phosphorus 0.9%
Energy 3850.0 kcal
Calcium 1.3%



So according this this, at approximately 10kg we should be feeding 185 grams (or .4 lbs) a food per day for an "active dog".

Does this seem right?

Besides Royal Canin, if you check out this link: http://www.quiko.gr/B1777705.en.aspx 
you will see the other foods available to us...none of which according to what I have reader really surpass the other...

Any suggestions as to which food (as seen on the above link) would be best?

Mind you for this "cheap" food Royal Canin "Club Croc" we pay 45Euro (almost $60usd) for a 20kg (44lbs) bag of food!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: how much kibble? - 11wks (approx) & 9kg (19.8*

id stick with the 2.5 cups a day and adjust up or down from there. chances are you will need to increase that soon. the recommended amounts on the bag are very loose guidelines anyway.


_Advance __puppy plus-growth large breed _

_Belcando puppy or Belcando premium_

at least there is some meat in those two. do you have an ingredient list for the royal canin you are feeding? it sounds like the RC is working for now. sorry you have such limited choices.


----------



## smason (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: how much kibble? - 11wks (approx) & 9kg (19.8*

these i guess are the ingredients:

Composition:
Cereals, meat and animal by-products, oils and fats, vegetable by-products, vegetable protein extracts, yeast, fish and fish by-products

Analysis 

Crude protein 25.0%
Crude fat 12.0%
Crude fiber 2.8%
Crude ash 6.5%
Phosphorus 0.9%
Energy 3850.0 kcal
Calcium 1.3%



So, Advance or Belcando are considered decent or better than RC?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: how much kibble? - 11wks (approx) & 9kg (19.8*

If the recommendation on the bag is for adult dogs, generally you'd feed up to to 2 times that much for a puppy of the same weight. Many people do feed adult or all life stage foods to puppies, but some bags will give recommended feeding amounts for puppies as well as adults and some won't so sometimes you have to wing it on the quantity.

But really, if she's doing well on that amount, I'd keep with it. If you can no longer feel any of her ribs and she's looking chubby, cut back a little. If you can easily see all her ribs, feed her a little more. Ideally, you want to be able to feel her ribs and maybe see the last one or two, and she should have a discernible "waist" looking down on her and a tuck up at the abdomen when viewed from the side. I have a new puppy too, she's 13 weeks old, and I'm constantly looking at her and running a hand down her side to see if she's getting the right amount of food. Slow steady growth is best for developing joints, so a little on the lean side is healthier than a bit too chubby.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: how much kibble? - 11wks (approx) & 9kg (19.8*



> Originally Posted By: seanthese i guess are the ingredients:
> 
> Composition:
> Cereals, meat and animal by-products, oils and fats, vegetable by-products, vegetable protein extracts, yeast, fish and fish by-products
> ...


here is the Advance line (it wouldnt let me copy & paste)

http://www.advancedpetnutrition.com.au/product.aspx

here is the Belcado Premium:
Ingredients: 

_Poultry (dried), corn, wheat, herring meal, poultry fat, vegetable oil, wheat middling, dicalcium phosphate, grape seeds (de-oiled), brewer's yeast, carob, beet fibre, flaxseed, poultry liver (hydrolysed), pregelatinised wheat starche, sodium chloride, yucca extract. 

Recommendation:

For active dogs Percentage of Meat* 75%: Thereof poultry 60%, ? sh 15% *(Percentage of animal protein in total protein)_

based on your list for the royal canin, which looks dreadful, id prefer these...........maybe if they have the eukanuba natural line.

honestly, they all look like poor choices. what about shipping some other products? is it possible? 

i dont feed raw, but if these were all i had to choose from, i believe i would.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

This might sound silly, but as much as the dog wants as long as he/she does not get fat. My guys are fed a high end kibble along with a bit of BARF. The amount of food they get is almost 2X the recommended amount, but they are slim, trim and healthy.


----------

